
Sleep deprivation is not a badge of honor - jaoued
https://m.signalvnoise.com/sleep-deprivation-is-not-a-badge-of-honor-f24fbff47a75#.m2ojcp3ds
======
pascal1usa
As people get older they don't require quite as much rest. I know people in
their 60s who say they feel completely rested with just 7 hours.

~~~
jschwartzi
Do you have a source for that? I've never heard any science which actually
backs up this statement. Granted, most of the research we see is done on 20-30
year-old college students.

~~~
jjp
[https://sleepfoundation.org/media-center/press-
release/natio...](https://sleepfoundation.org/media-center/press-
release/national-sleep-foundation-recommends-new-sleep-times)

